# Who could be next? Your Character?



## Elliot Manowar (Aug 30, 2018)

That"s right! Your character could be in my web comic! Ask questions in the forum. DM me for your character in the web comic.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 2, 2018)

What's the story about?


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 3, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> What's the story about?


In short, the story is a slice of life about a Tasmanian Wolf named Alina and a young Jackolope named Axel. Each chapter, they meet a character submitted to the comic by fans while dealing with a Draco-Serpent named Blade. It'll take place in different enviorments that the characters visit.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 3, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> In short, the story is a slice of life about a Tasmanian Wolf named Alina and a young Jackolope named Axel. Each chapter, they meet a character submitted to the comic by fans while dealing with a Draco-Serpent named Blade. It'll take place in different enviorments that the characters visit.


Then sign me up as I truly want my character to meet yours as it could be a interestingI truly be an interesting concept plus the fact that he is going to be having his own comic as well. So it would be a win-win situation.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah! DM me if you have the time to send a ref.


Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> Then sign me up as I truly want my character to meet yours as it could be a interestingI truly be an interesting concept plus the fact that he is going to be having his own comic as well. So it would be a win-win situation.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Yeah! DM me if you have the time to send a ref.


sure thing as soon as I can get a reference for my character I will definitely look into sending him to you.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)




----------

